# raising mollies



## sam9953012690 (Jan 10, 2009)

hello friends i am new in this site and i had many doubts regarding my baby black mollies.well friends i have around 25 black baby mollies and i am keeping them at around 26c temperature and i am feeding them crushed freeze dried bloodworms and crushed fish food.i am feeding around 4 times a day my aquarium is around 60 litres and there are some plants in it, please tell me what more shall i do to increase the growth of my mollies and how many times shall i change the water and how much?tell me what you know.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

Okay, you are doing everything right so far. I would change water about once a week at about 10%.

The only other thing you can do to allow their size to increase is to put them in a larger tank. The more space they have, the faster they will grow. The size you have them in should be fine, but that is about the only other way to increase their size.


----------

